# Indiana Jones 5 soll "absolut episch" werden



## AndreLinken (20. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5 soll "absolut episch" werden* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5 soll "absolut episch" werden*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2022)

Bin ja mal gespannt. Vielleicht kann der 5. Teil einem mit dem desaströsen Teil 4 versöhnen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. April 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt. Vielleicht kann der 5. Teil einem mit dem desaströsen Teil 4 versöhnen.


Wer weiß.
Fehlt eigentlich nur noch, das der erwachsene Shorty aus dem zweiten Teil, zum Goth/Emo geworden ist, den Kalikult der Thuggee übernommen hat, weiterführt und am Ende Indy dann mit einem Schwert durchbohrt und Indy in einen tiefen Abgrund ohne Reling stürzt, nachdem er Shorty zum Abschied noch einmal die Wange streichelt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. April 2022)

Das Wort _episch_ wird in den letzten Jahren in der Games-und Filmbranche leider inflationär benutzt und bedeutet nichts mehr.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (20. April 2022)

Naja allein, dass Mads Mikkelsen mitspielt ist ja schon mal ein Pluspunkt.
Schauen wir mal, ober auch wirklich spielen darf oder ob er nur verheizt wird im Film...


----------



## Calewin (20. April 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> …dann  mit einem Schwert durchbohrt und Indy in einen tiefen Abgrund ohne Reling stürzt, nachdem er Shorty zum Abschied noch einmal die Wange streichelt...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das würde in die Geschichte eingehen als das „Reling Paradoxon“


----------



## lokokokode (20. April 2022)

Wieso episch? Wird anstelle einer Frau, am Ende ein Transgender die Peitsche schwingen?


----------



## golani79 (20. April 2022)

Vom 4. Teil war ich persönlich, dann doch auch ein wenig enttäuscht damals.

Bin echt gespannt, was uns mit dem 5. Teil aufgetischt wird.


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2022)

Ich hatte beim 4. Teil kein Problem mit der Thematik (Aliens, funktionierte schon im großartigen Fate of Atlantis) - und viel merkwürdiger wie Religions-Krempel ist das auch nicht. Es hatte halt nur nicht diese mystische Wirkung. Auch der Kühlschrank, wenn auch doof, war jetzt kein Zauberwerk - ich sage nur: Schlauchboot + Flugzeug + Berg. 
Mich störten in dem Film vor allem die so offensichtlichen Hochglanz-CGI-Effekte und Gia..Jia..Shia..Labaum .. Jimbo Labums.


----------



## Chroom (20. April 2022)

Kann ja auch ein Epic Fail werden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2022)

Chroom schrieb:


> Kann ja auch ein Epic Fail werden


Mist. Wollte dasselbe schreiben. ^^


----------



## Chroom (20. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mist. Wollte dasselbe schreiben. ^^


Ätsch


----------

